# What is this? Red Spot on tank



## Ricki123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just wondered if anyone knew what these red spots are that are growing on the glass, not sure if its some type of algae or what. Its also growing on some of the decor in the tanks.










Thanks in advance,

Ricki


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is an algae, though I'm not exactly certain what kind. All I know is that it's not diatoms (brown "algae") and it's as hard as calcium deposits to remove from the glass. Always grows in those circles. Closest I've ever seen is some types of SW algae.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Morph of Green Dot Algea? :lol:


----------



## rubecdrevo (Sep 9, 2010)

I think it is algae, or type of fungi


----------



## balagooon (Feb 17, 2012)

i have the red spot algae too on my tank glass


----------

